# out with the old



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

and in with the new.


Sold the KingQuad this morning and just bought its replacement.

Outlander Max 500 XT HO EFI. Didn't need a plow any more but the 3K# winch should come in handy. Had to do some high-pressure haggling but walked away a smiling customer (upgrade tires, accesories, and made them toss in two new helmets to seal the deal :evil

Decided the versatility of the two up was the way to go for the long haul. It's being prepped for pick up now.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Congrats Mike, I just bought a Polaris 500 EFI sportsman. I am really happy so far.

I test drove the Outlander also. I went with the Polaris because I had such good luck with the previous Sportsman 400.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Sounds nice even if it isn't a yammi....:lol:


----------



## frznFinn (Jan 25, 2004)

sounds great! post a pic when ya get it home!!


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Congrats!! Post a pic after you take delivery!


----------



## Hemidan (Jul 27, 2007)

Congrats, still waiting for picts....


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

I get there to take delivery and am greeted with "Um, we got a little problem"

Great :sad:


turns out that they didn't have a green '07 in stock like they thought (someone didn't update the store's inventory list) so.... I walked out with a 2008 model ! :evil::evil::evil:

Different tail light assembly and some changes in decals but at least it has 365 days LESS depreciation as soon as drove off the lot.

Was too dark by the time I got back from dinner with the family for photos, but plan to haul it north in the morning for a shakedown spin and will take pics then.


----------



## Hemidan (Jul 27, 2007)

Good deal..Have fun with it up-north


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

here's the stand in


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

I also have a outlander max 2 up. I gotta say, it lives up to the hype.


----------



## Rooster_Smasher (Oct 18, 2003)

I wish I had studied the laws more before my purchase a year ago. When I was younger we use to have dirt bikes and three wheelers and the laws were not so strict. I now wish I had purchased a 2-up. 

Thats one sweet looking machine ya got there FIJI. 

Hmmm, might have to add a third machine here. But I would then need a bigger trailer, garage would be tight, might have to put up a pole barn. When my kid out grows his I could give him mine and I could get a 2-up. 

I am sure you have tested it out some what, how ya likin it so far ???


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

With two on board in 8-10" of snow on unmarked trails it never missed a beat ! I planned on having to make the wife get off WHEN we got stuck, not IF. This machine is great. We traversed ditches, busted through drifts, climbed over logs and it never slipped or hesitated. Cant wait for the break in period to be over so I can really test her out.

So far...so good


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Nice! I see you got her dirty already....perfect!


----------



## Rooster_Smasher (Oct 18, 2003)

That really is a SWEET ride. Gunna have to work one of those into the budget here soon. 

Where were those photos taken ??? My Mother in law came down from Higgins Lake the other day at there was a fresh 7 to 8 inches of snow. 

Today and tomorrow are the last days of the deer season, then I will be gearing up for some fun in the snow on the Quads. Got me a Doe the other day and looking to bag one more. 

Have fun and be safe,

Rooster


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

were taken in Gladwin.

Took all of about 60 seconds for me to dirty-r-up 
A clean quad looks about as natural as clean boots ! I'm still trying to convince the wifey that its a TOOL not a TOY


----------



## Hemidan (Jul 27, 2007)

Very nice..I'm jealous That thing looks HUGE,compared to my little 300cc. Are you sure you don't need a plow with all that snow.
How is the ice on the lake,are the ice fishermen out there.


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

the longer wheelbase makes for a slightly larger turning radius, but it rides like a Cadillac. Didnt plan on a plow but am reconsidering that now.

There were people out fishing but I didnt walk out to check their success.


----------

